# Truckfest Original '12



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I went to Truckfest Peterborough in May and I wanted to goto another event as I throughly enjoyed it. So I did, Truckfest Original, Newark. I must say that the A1 is such a loverly road on a early Saturday morning - beats the M1. I digress , My dad came with me as he wanted to go also. We arrived before they let us into the ground proper, and when we got in , it felt like we had the place to ourselves for a few hours - very quiet - we liked as we could take our pictures without many people around. All the truckers where out cleaning and polishing their trucks as there was a heavy due Friday night/Saturday morning. But even when they where 'working' and you wanted to take a photo of their truck, they would stop what they where doing and move out of your shot. Great! Another reason for going was that Ice Road Trucker, Lisa Kelly was going to be there, like she has at all the Truckfest - flying over for each one - good girl. We also saw Kate Ford from Corrie aka Tracy Barlow.

Anyway, enough of the talking


Truckfest-01 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-03 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-06 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-08 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-09 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-010 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-015 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-027 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-031 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-057 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr


Truckfest-055 by djmhughesuk, on Flickr

The rest can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/djmhughesuk/sets/72157631480328874/

-Darren


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some very nice Rig's you snapped , bit scarey that Tracey Barlow girl


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Always good to see trucks on here :thumb: They set very high standards as well, especially given how many are working trucks. Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Always good to see trucks on here :thumb: They set very high standards as well, especially given how many are working trucks. Thanks for posting :thumb:


Trucks I feel are very underestimated. The amount of work and money that goes into some of these trucks is unreal. I suppose when you think about it, it is their home, their livelihood, it makes perfect sense.

Quite a lot of the trucks had airbrushed art work and the attention to detail is just unreal, not to mention the cost of having it done.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing artwork on some of them - gotta love a big rig.

Is that Lisa from the programme at the IRT stand?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely pics. I can remember those Volvo F86s on the road, good to see again.

Keep on truckin` :thumb:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Amazing artwork on some of them - gotta love a big rig.
> 
> Is that Lisa from the programme at the IRT stand?


Yes, the very one.


----------

